# R.I.P virtus our stripped corn snake



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

came home from a weekend away from home to find my stripped corn dead in the corner of his viv, we dont know how he died.. he hadnt ate for a month so i thought he was hibernating as it was the begining of hiberation month.. but it looked like he was choking and trying to get his breathe as his jaw was open wide and could see into his body But he had a bowl full of water so i know he didnt die of having nowt to drink and he died next to his water bowl... its hurt me sooo much. he lived a short life he was only about yr n half, but every morning i look into his tank and search for him.. then i look into the corner where i found and remember his gone....as im writing this im breaking my heart, but if he was in pain atleast his no longer in pain.. i didnt think snakes would become so much like babies to u and its hurts u to even think of them dying. 

sorry for going on! 

R.I.P BABY BOY.. WE MISS YOU.. :snake:


----------



## SydMiester (Dec 28, 2011)

*Snake*

Hi There sorry to hear about your snake, I Just lost mine to. Although i dont have a clue why she died? she ate fine and drank fine -- no problems.  
I Have just recently Purchased another corn snake A male this time. How old was your corn snake? Thanks :whistling2:


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

SydMiester said:


> Hi There sorry to hear about your snake, I Just lost mine to. Although i dont have a clue why she died? she ate fine and drank fine -- no problems.
> I Have just recently Purchased another corn snake A male this time. How old was your corn snake? Thanks :whistling2:


well we think he was about 18months but the old owner didnt no how old he was, didnt no how about him at all, so it was hard for us to get info about his history but we reckon he was about 18months. he wasnt eating for a month but it was the begining of hibernation month so we thought thats why his not eating, he had plenty of water in his bowl which was changed every day, but he started slowing down and then we came back and he was dead  it upset me, we know he couldnt shed properly as he always missed the tip of the tail and the old person that had him left it and of course it started to make his tail go black but when we had him we bath him after every shed to get the last bit of shed of his tail and try and get the black off, he was well looked after too  when we found him his jaw was open really wide and we have a ghost so we thought maybe the ghost had broke his jaw. but the other snakes(9 of them now lol) are fine, we checked them all for mites they all clean of them so its just a unknown death lol. sorry for ur lost too.


----------



## SydMiester (Dec 28, 2011)

_Hiya_ Aww thats such a shame very young then, im not entirely sure how old my last one was? When we went to get her the previous owners said she was 3 but they really didnt have a clue about snakes or anything!! i had her for a year. Thats what happened with mine too, her mouth was open. i couldnt believe it. God!! 9 Snakes lol.: victory:


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

SydMiester said:


> _Hiya_ Aww thats such a shame very young then, im not entirely sure how old my last one was? When we went to get her the previous owners said she was 3 but they really didnt have a clue about snakes or anything!! i had her for a year. Thats what happened with mine too, her mouth was open. i couldnt believe it. God!! 9 Snakes lol.: victory:


that must be the way they die then with their mouth open lol, iv just been to our local pet store to get all snake food and they said he could have of a bad mouse. the old owner never knew anything about his snakes either, bad really, he gave us some mice to give to our corn and he was feeding a yearling on large mice. thats not right lol, so we started from fuzzys then smalls but he never lost weight or nothing. poor thing. it hurts u when they died dont it. all my snakes am like my kids lol, all tame too :2thumb: the furthest we have travelled of a snake was maccelfield and we live in the black country :lol2:


----------



## SydMiester (Dec 28, 2011)

Funnily enough thats what i was told, i always try to go to the same reptile shop to get the mice.But i researched it on different forums and a few people said that it could be a dodgy mouse which is a shame because you wouldnt think your local pet shop would say you anything dodgy when you spend a hell of a lot there!! I only travelled Like 20 minutes with both my snakes so not far. still dead upset though. not very nice is it.


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

i was told by a trusted friend tht if your mice has white spots dont give it your snake has its can harm your snake. but we have gone to all petshops even pets at home and they all have white spots so im confused :lol2: , someone also asked me if i had a PM carried out on my snake who died. do u know what a PM is.


----------

